# Storm Images from Australia.



## Dragonfly..shotz (May 14, 2011)

A few favourites from our storm season here in Australia, coming to an end now as we come into winter.


----------



## willis_927 (May 14, 2011)

#1 - the cloud at the top kind of looks fake... Did you add it?
#2- I like it.. but I feel there might be a bit too much PP on it. 
#3 - is awesome imo.


----------



## Dragonfly..shotz (May 14, 2011)

Hi Mark, 

#1 the cloud that looks fake is a rare multiple pileus cap and certainly *not added.* The cumulus tower that can be seen punching through the cap forms  quickly below layers of humid air in the atmosphere that are invisible  but are compressed by the rising air and form the disks and pileus  layers that you can see. It's a fair indication of severe weather,  especially as it pushed further up into the atmosphere with the  cell reaching cumulonimbus incus (anvil) stage, thunderstorm.

#2 is HDR.Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## PhotoTish (May 14, 2011)

1 and 3 are my favourites.  The storm clouds in photo 1 are amazing, I love the colours too.  Photo 3 is surreal and I like the silhouette of the tree against the backlit sky.  Very, very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Frequency (May 15, 2011)

All are terrific and beautiful
\


----------



## Jasonstrat (May 15, 2011)

I have a huge interest in storm photos. These are fantastic. What equip are you using for the lightening!


----------



## Trever1t (May 15, 2011)

Awesome shots. Too many to give you individual C&C but I sure wish I can find weather like that sometime.


----------



## stephyg (May 15, 2011)

The 3ed one is amazing !


----------



## mortovismo (May 16, 2011)

Love'em all. especially 1, 2 and 3.


----------



## reedshots (May 16, 2011)

outstanding images


----------



## bigboi3 (May 16, 2011)

3 is bad ass!  I hope to capture something like that one of these days.


----------



## K8-90 (May 16, 2011)

They are all magnificent!


----------



## mjbine (May 17, 2011)

Really great photos......Good Job!


----------



## ghache (May 17, 2011)

I think they are all nice, but like everyone said, #3 is uber sick!


----------



## Drake (May 17, 2011)

The shots are just spectacular, especially the first three photos.


----------



## Dragonfly..shotz (May 18, 2011)

Thanks very much to you all for the feedback!

@Jason, the first lightning image was captured in bulb mode. The full moon to my left lit the top of the storm anvil, plus the flank line feeding the storm. The exposure was approx 30 seconds, enough time for the moon to light up the scene and also wait for a flash from the clouds. ISO was as low as I could go 100 aperture f5.6

Second image was captured in AV mode, using burst mode. With each reading as it got dark, AV would choose another shutter speed, took maybe 100 images to capture one strike.


----------



## Reece Man (May 19, 2011)

Great photos!


----------



## reedshots (May 20, 2011)

outstanding!


----------



## o hey tyler (May 20, 2011)

Dragonfly..shotz said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> #1 the cloud that looks fake is a rare multiple pileus cap and certainly *not added.* The cumulus tower that can be seen punching through the cap forms  quickly below layers of humid air in the atmosphere that are invisible  but are compressed by the rising air and form the disks and pileus  layers that you can see. It's a fair indication of severe weather,  especially as it pushed further up into the atmosphere with the  cell reaching cumulonimbus incus (anvil) stage, thunderstorm.



I found this really interesting, thanks for sharing. I'm glad that you have some background on the great captures you've acquired. 



stephyg said:


> The 3ed one is amazing !



Get a smaller signature.


----------



## ArtphotoasiA (May 21, 2011)

Hi there, lately I was out from the forum because busy with my a new release of my website, now is fine, I guess I'm back.

Nice job, the colors are amazing!
Wish to visit Australia one day.

Keep going....


----------



## doubleoh7 (May 24, 2011)

they are all great.  #3 is phenomenal!!


----------



## Dragonfly..shotz (May 27, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Dragonfly..shotz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mark,
> ...



Thanks, I have a keen interest in the weather, more than happy to explain what is happening in the images.

Thanks also to everyone for the comments.

Regards,
Chris.


----------



## rjackjames (May 29, 2011)

Nice images, I love #1 and #4 also.... great work.


----------



## recreative (Jun 5, 2011)

I love #3 - it's brilliant!


----------



## Hardrock (Jun 6, 2011)

Fantastic shots!  2 is my favorite.


----------



## Art Photographers (Jun 6, 2011)

1, 2, and 3 are really amazing Photographs. I like that you have the whole storm in the frame. The lighting just adds the flavor to the image. Way to go on these!


----------



## Dragonfly..shotz (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks again all for the feedback. AP, that's the beauty of a wide angle lens, was able to capture the anvil of the storm.


----------



## cnutco (Jun 10, 2011)

1 and 3 are my favorites with 3 being the best.

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## JBArts (Jun 14, 2011)

Lost for words! These images is damn stunning! I was really amazed in  storm images especially tornadoes or lightning. Cool stuffs! Keep on  posting! =)


----------



## analog.universe (Jun 14, 2011)

From a fellow weather enthusiast these are great!  1, 2, and 3 especially are great!   I've only seen lenticular clouds like in first photo once in my life, but sadly it was before I was into photography.  Awesome capture.


----------



## spacefuzz (Jun 14, 2011)

#1 is so cool, thunderheads and lenticulars together! Wish I had been there to see it.


----------



## Yemme (Jun 17, 2011)

3 & 5 are my favorite.  They are all beautiful.. wow.. the clouds.  Makes me want marshmallows now... darn it.


----------



## Dragonfly..shotz (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks very much once again, so many times I have heard the clouds refered to as marshmallows ahaha


----------



## elbeasto (Jun 22, 2011)

Some awesome shots there, nicely done.
#3 is probably my fav.


----------



## RichardsTPF (Jul 19, 2011)

1,2,3 are fantastic. I am new to DSLR. I have couple questions regarding the #1.
Did you use TV mode or manual?
This is at low light condition. What makes you use low ISO? I thought low iso would make it darker. This pic doesn't look underexposure at all.
Choose f5.6 because you don't need much DOF when you zoomed in at 100mm, right?
What about the white balance?

What setting did you use for #3?


----------



## Patrick Simmons (Jul 20, 2011)

#3 is one of my favorite storm shots I've seen in a while, all are terrific shots. Great work.


----------



## Dragonfly..shotz (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks again all for the comments.



RichardsTPF said:


> 1,2,3 are fantastic. I am new to DSLR. I have couple questions regarding the #1.


Thanks, happy to explain.



RichardsTPF said:


> Did you use TV mode or manual?



I use AV mode. I set the aperture and I let the camera decide shutter speed taking an evaluative light reading of the entire scene. I always use a tripod and shutter release cable as in nearly all low light situations and low ISO the shutter speed will be longer and the there is the risk of camera shake if you attempt hand hold.



RichardsTPF said:


> This is at low light condition. What makes you use low ISO? I thought low iso would make it darker. This pic doesn't look underexposure at all.



I use the lowest ISO possible to reduce the risk of noise. I have a canon 40D and I do get noise at higher ISO in low light situations.



RichardsTPF said:


> Choose f5.6 because you don't need much DOF when you zoomed in at 100mm, right?



The 100mm macro lens I use is a prime lens fixed at 100mm. 5.6 certainly allows a lot more light in however I do use hyperfocal in all situations to achieve infinity focus.



RichardsTPF said:


> What about the white balance?



Auto white balance



RichardsTPF said:


> What setting did you use for #3?



#3 was captured in bulb mode. The full moon to my  left lit the top of the storm anvil, plus the flank line feeding the  storm. The exposure was approx 30 seconds, enough time for the moon to  light up the scene and also wait for a flash from the clouds. ISO was as  low as I could go 100, aperture f5.6, infinity focus 17-40mm f4l wide angle lens.


----------



## Fleacz (Jul 22, 2011)

woow the first 3 are really freakin amazing, nice job


----------



## Ulriksen (Sep 17, 2012)

I love the colors in the clouds of the 2 first photos, just brilliant!


----------



## LazyFrog60 (Sep 19, 2012)

Awesome shots - love all of them!!  My Favs are 2, 3 and 5


----------

